# 2017 Nissan Titan vs Titan XD Review



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *There’s a new Nissan Titan in town, but the story isn’t quite as simple as that.*
> 
> In late 2015, the all-new Nissan Titan XD burst onto the scene, claiming to be a heavy half-ton pickup, a truck that could fill the gap between the traditional half-ton pickup and the heavy duty.
> 
> ...


Read more about the 2017 Nissan Titan vs Titan XD Review at AutoGuide.com.


----------

